# Confluence Kayaks - Spring Swap 3/24 & 3/25



## G-man (May 24, 2005)

Awesome. What time are you starting on Saturday?


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Swap starts at 10 am*

The swap starts at 10am on saturday.

I'll post a list of boats recieved here tomorrow night.

already some good deals to be had

weather outlook is good!


----------

